# Broadband advise please



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I need a phone installed in my house in Lameiza Terme, any idea who I should go with for Phone and Broadband package please?
Thanks Gerard


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Is your area covered?

The answer to your question highly depends on what services you need.

In general if you don't have a phone line and aren't sure what you need I'd suggest looking at the prepaid one year package from Telecom. IIRC it's €270 for 12 months. In advance . You get voice line,7mb DSL plus I think 1 hour a month of "free" calls abroad. For the voice line you pay by use. But you likely already have a cell phone so for many this isn't a hardship.

After the year is up see who is offering the best package.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

telicom italia , we have broadband free calls to erope america canada , and italy with there ofers plus it works no dingles or dongles 

look into it you wont be disapointed


----------

